# need some advice



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey gang . i need some advice , i have to take down two tanks both are 35 gal tanks .i need to get them out of my teenagers room as he does not want them in there anymore . i purchased a 55 gal tank /stand.
here is my dilema.
---- tank 1 ---- going
35 gal
1 -ghost knife
4 -midsize angels 
4- midsize clown loaches
4-bushynose plecos
------------------------
-----tank 2 ------ torn to take this one apart 
35 gal
2- breeding koi angels ,no success breeding but fun to watch
2- bolivian rams
2- discuss
1- pea puffer
4- plecos/bushynose/albino
1 -rosy barb
this tank is heavily planted and the tank is so happy ,i dont really want to take this tank down tryin to find room to keep this one ..


----tank 3--------- keeper tank
35 gal
2- discuss
2- kribs
4- plecos
1 -gourami

---tank 4-----------------

10gal

100 - cherry shrimp
50 plus - assassin snails breeding like crazy
2 -albino plecos

keeping this tank .

any help would be greatly appreciated 
wanting to get rid of the black ghost knife
gourammi and the rosy barb .

thanks gang
tom


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

What were you asking for I didn't understand.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*advice*

what would u guys do deleting one tank or poss the two , what fish combinations do u think would be acceptable
thanks 
tom


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What tanks are you going to mix?

The few you want to get rid of are good choices

Edit-

Now I see. 
I would not trust the angels or discus with the puffer unless you keep the tank heavily planted. 
Even with it being heavily planted it a bit of a risk
IMO you are lucky it has not been eaten.

Other then that I think they can all mix with little problems minus what you mentioned you want out.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

i want to get rid of tank one and two , torn about number 2 trying to find space in the house .also have the 55 gal which is empty,the ghost knife /gourami/rosy barb i have to find a home for 
thanks gang
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

yah the puffer has been part of the tank since day 1 , heavily planted nice coverage this is the tank i dont want to take apart as it has th eangels breeding and the heavy plant growth . just not sure if they will all fit in the 55 without risking the tank being too overcrowed
thanks
tom


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

tom g said:


> yah the puffer has been part of the tank since day 1 , heavily planted nice coverage this is the tank i dont want to take apart as it has th eangels breeding and the heavy plant growth . just not sure if they will all fit in the 55 without risking the tank being too overcrowed
> thanks
> tom


Oh sorry 

Not sure because a 55 is very long but not wide. You want to put 23 fish in it. I think it's a bit much. That just my opinion.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

yes i do think myself that the tank will be over crowed so was hoping to get a few opinions on what fish they would keep and what fish should go in which tank . i could move all the discuss together in the 55 ,move the 4 angels to the tank i am keeping just not sure 
thanks 
tom


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Tom, do you know what kind of gourami you have? I could take in the rosy barb if you'd like. I can throw you cash for them, I just can't until I start working again.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thx for the fishies Tom, it was nice to meet you too :3

Turns out tom had a nice gold female for my male and they spent about 15 mins putting the flirt on. Haha. <3 Hopefully he doesn't get too territorial on her.

The barb is hanging out the odessas and doing well.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tom, I think you should sell a few things and buy my cube lol


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lol*

gee thanks make things harder for me guicci .what to do what to doo 
it still may happen . let me start dissasmbling and see if i can make this happen.
thanks man 
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

hey Tom, nice collection of fish you have there, I may separate the discus and the angels, probably put the plecos with the discus and the rest with the angels. The ghostknife may eventually outgrow your tank. How is the temparament of the pea puffer toward the discus? intresting little guy...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tanks*

hey there thanks , cidd took a rosy barb from me and a gold gourammi , i am gonna try to find a home for the ghost knife , we have had him since the begining and he is beutiful . teh puffer totally gets along with the discuss and the breeding angels . hes fun to watch. i was kinda concerned that he didnt have any snails to eat but he eats blood worms and reg fish food but last nite when i chkd the tank out i saw a whole lotta mts so i am assuming hes eating them . thanks for the imput . i may make one tank a discuss tank and the other a angel tank but i do have a few angels i may try to rehome .
thanks again 
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

tom g said:


> hey there thanks , cidd took a rosy barb from me and a gold gourammi , i am gonna try to find a home for the ghost knife , we have had him since the begining and he is beutiful . teh puffer totally gets along with the discuss and the breeding angels . hes fun to watch. i was kinda concerned that he didnt have any snails to eat but he eats blood worms and reg fish food but last nite when i chkd the tank out i saw a whole lotta mts so i am assuming hes eating them . thanks for the imput . i may make one tank a discuss tank and the other a angel tank but i do have a few angels i may try to rehome .
> thanks again
> tom


hmm, I may get a pea puffer too, for my discus tank  it remains relatively small right? should be okay with cardinals?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

how big are the discuss , he may be food if the discuss are too big ,but i just rec u watch him if he gets too aggressive u may have to move him , mine is totally kewl with the discuss and the angels , the tank is sort of heavily planted with driftwood .i got a few pea puffers for my angel tank and they ate them so u may want to get him size proportionate , mine is about inch or smaller and he has not gotten bigger for a while 
good luck 
tom


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

tom g said:


> how big are the discuss , he may be food if the discuss are too big ,but i just rec u watch him if he gets too aggressive u may have to move him , mine is totally kewl with the discuss and the angels , the tank is sort of heavily planted with driftwood .i got a few pea puffers for my angel tank and they ate them so u may want to get him size proportionate , mine is about inch or smaller and he has not gotten bigger for a while
> good luck
> tom


I do have one red fuji discus who is a gobbler, he tries to eat some harlequin rasboras but he couldn't get close.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pufffer*

play it by ear , do u have an alternative tank u can put him in if things dont look good . i think the key to our guy surviving may have been getting him when he was tiny . and letting him grow out in the tank .


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank update*

well one tank down , i took down the 36 gal yesterday anyone need a 36 gal tank -long its 40 inches across . let me know i took out the fish and put all in the 55 , this weekend shall be aquasqaping day and decide what fish id like to keep. still tryin to decide about the other 35 gal tank am i keeping it or taking that down as well . i lost one of the breeding angels so that kinda blows my plan to keep this tank , grrrrrrrrrrrr things to do or not to dooooooooooooo
thanks again gang 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank update*

hey gang . to my dismay last nite i ended up taking apart my 35 gal planted tank. i was not happy as i kinda wanted to keep this tank ,, but was causing too much b/s at home , so i tore it down. i transfered the fish into my new 55 gal tank (thanks beiijing).36 x18 x20.5. i am running 3 aqua clear 70s , i want to run only two just didnt want the filters to loose there beneficial bacteria so i will take down the noisy one this weekend .is there a way to control the flow on the aqua clears . id like it to go down instead of accros . i added my 36 t5 nova extreme , and just to see what it looked like i added my 35 t5ho glo light , wow what a diff , is this too much light . well i also noted this is a temp holding tank till i can decide which fish goes where this weekend .
my super calm dwarf puffer is chasing the angels . grrrrrrrr , the two koi angels are now being bullyes .
my plan is to move all my discuss into the 55, and leave the smaller angels with the discuss till they get too big.i want to leave the pufffer in there but i dont think the plants are giving him enough cover ,in the 35 the plants were jammed in there pretty good and the tank was thinner ,so the plants were more dense . oh no plant shopping this weekend . the 4 loaches are loveing the current , but i almost killed them last nite when i was tryin to plant i removed the driftwood from the tank , when the daughter started screaming daddddddddddddddddddd theres fish on the ground .lol they burrowd into the hole in the driftwood so when i took it out they bailed .there ok so far .
anyone have any reccomendations or suggestions will take any advice .
thanks gang
tom


----------

